# C - Citigroup Inc (NYSE)



## Chief Wigam (20 May 2006)

I am wondering whether anyone is bullish on this stock?

How are they going in Japan?

A few months ago I remember reading that their private banking arm in Japan were forced to close down after they were found not to be following regulations.


----------



## RichKid (20 May 2006)

*Re: Citigroup*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> I am wondering whether anyone is bullish on this stock?
> 
> How are they going in Japan?
> 
> A few months ago I remember reading that their private banking arm in Japan were forced to close down after they were found not to be following regulations.




Hey Chief,
What's their stock code and which exchanges are they traded on?


----------



## Chief Wigam (20 May 2006)

*Re: Citigroup*

It's a US stock.

CITIGROUP INC (NYSE:C) Delayed quote data  

Last Trade: 48.95


----------



## RichKid (20 May 2006)

*Re: Citigroup*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> It's a US stock.
> 
> CITIGROUP INC (NYSE:C) Delayed quote data
> 
> Last Trade: 48.95




thanks Chief, looks odd to us Aussies when the code is just one letter!


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 May 2006)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*

Yes it is strange.

At this time, bank stocks in the US have reasonably low PE ratios.

Any idea as to what the US banks' strategy is right now?

Cost cutting, Buying back shares or Acquiring other banks?


----------



## 1nvstor (8 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



Chief Wigam said:


> Yes it is strange.
> 
> At this time, bank stocks in the US have reasonably low PE ratios.
> 
> ...




Hi Guys,

It's been a while since anyone spoke of Citi, however given the current climate, I feel it's a good buy. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> It's been a while since anyone spoke of Citi, however *given the current climate, I feel it's a good buy.*




Why? Please elaborate.


----------



## colion (9 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been a while since anyone spoke of Citi, however given the current climate, I feel it's a good buy. What are your thoughts?




Reduced competition, expansion into emerging markets, improved quality of loans, credit cards, etc.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



Joe Blow said:


> Why? Please elaborate.




They've paid back all their US federal bail out money too. Once they release a DIVI it could go parabolic.


----------



## 1nvstor (10 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> They've paid back all their US federal bail out money too. Once they release a DIVI it could go parabolic.




Am holding at 4.60 + last time i checked it closed at 5 bucks. might even top up. I see it as 5-10 year keeper.


----------



## 1nvstor (19 January 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> Am holding at 4.60 + last time i checked it closed at 5 bucks. might even top up. I see it as 5-10 year keeper.




Well it's just an event waiting to happen now.

http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/01/18/citigroup-dividend-wait-until-next-year/


----------



## 1nvstor (20 February 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> Well it's just an event waiting to happen now.
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/01/18/citigroup-dividend-wait-until-next-year/




http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...osshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;

DOES THIS MAKE ANYONE CURIOUS? Look at the volume of late.


----------



## 1nvstor (20 February 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*



1nvstor said:


> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...osshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=;
> 
> DOES THIS MAKE ANYONE CURIOUS? Look at the volume of late.




Bail out money paid back and potential for a low risk 10 bagger  

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ef6b642c-3bba-11e0-a96d-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1EPwvnqIm


----------



## Value (20 February 2011)

*Re: Citigroup (NYSE ticker: C)*

Hmmm, maybe I should buy some?
I don't know much about this stock yet.
But potentially has pretty good upside for long term.
So they have no more debt to pay and making profit again?


----------

